# Hechtgericht



## CESA (29. Juli 2005)

Hab gestern auf Arte eine Sendung über ein rumänisches Kloster gesehen, in der es darum ging, wie sich die Nonnen ernähren. Unter anderem haben sie dort "gefüllten Hecht" zubereitet. Dort haben sie das hechtfleisch so herausoperiert, das die Haut noch vollständig intakt war. Nachdem sie das Fleisch durch den Wolf gekurbelt hatten, haben sie es noch gewürzt und dann mit Gemüse und Zwiebeln vermischt. Danach haben sia alles in die haut hineingestopft und die Öffnung zugenäht und dann gekocht. Da ich etws später eingeschaltet habe konnte ich nicht sehen wie sie das Fleisch hinausbekommen haben ohne den "Hautsack" zu beschädigen. Weiß jemand wie das geht und/oder ob das auch mit anderen Fischen gemacht wird.


----------



## bodenseepeter (4. August 2005)

*AW: Hechtgericht*

Davon habe ich auch schon gehört. Soll sehr schmackhaft sein. 
Hier ein Link unter dem das Rezept zu finden ist: http://www.g26.ch/kochen_europa_rumaenien.html

Ist sicherlich eine ganz schöne Frimelei, den "Inhalt" aus dem Hautsack zu bekommen.


----------

